# Star Wars Battlefront II



## Tikal (Jul 10, 2005)

Has anyone seen the trailer for teh new Star Wars battlefront, it's brilliant! I'm completley addicted to Battlefront, I can't stop playing it! The new one has space levels, so if your a fan and your flying is a bit rusty (I know mine is!), then you better get practising!

heres a trailer: http://www.lucasarts.com/games/swbattlefrontii/indexFlash.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 10, 2005)

Certainly looks interesting - one of the things that put myself off Battle Front is that the number of unit types seemed possibly restricted - for example, Endor Moon troops are really designed to work in their own environment, and seemed odd seeing them play on non-Forest settings.


----------



## Tikal (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, I know what yu mean, I think the CIS have quite a bit of disadvantage in that area. Although they have the roller droids which are qiute good for an advantage, they always seem to find a way to get rid of it- like on Kysykk (can't spell) docks, they die if they roll through the water, so you almost immediatlry loose the best part of the army. The other droids die a bit too qiucly for my liking, so I barley ever choose there side, although they have GREAT tanks.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 11, 2005)

looks very good, i just wont to get back in the good old squints, i think its a very good idea also having jedi playable, i was a one man army on the first game i cant begin to imagine what it would be like as a jedi, hope you can play sith as well, like the idea as well that you fight in space and onboard ships thats so cool. oh and tikal how can you think that CIS where disadvantaged. as long as you play as super battle droid theres no way you can lose. (droidikas are slow and take to long to pack up/deploy so i never play as them)


----------



## Tikal (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh come on, the CIS are easy to defeat! They look a bit menacing but I barlet lose against them! Thres always a strategy to use that kills them all, like on Dune Sea, you just fight your way to one of there tanks and kill them all in that one place, then if your tank is about to blow up you just get another one! It's easy. The super battle droids are good though, those mini rocket launchers on the arms are gr8!


I dont know about playing a jedi, I played on Stars wars episode III and it was no where near as good as battlefront!  Hopefully though, you'll actually be able to kill the jedi on the next game, because it's really annoying when Vader just hangs around one of your bases and kills every1!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 12, 2005)

i am not saying they are hard to beat im saying there good to play as


----------



## stormbard (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks like a great game, and if it's better than #1 then all the better.  I also liked to play as the SBD, uncomplicated and powerful, but found the CIS sometimes hard to defeat with their droidikas holding key positions.    Also agree about the jedi, I pound luke with grenades, lasers and anything else I have, when his back's turned fighting someone else, and nothing!  Can the Jedi be defeated?
An awesome game, and can't wait for the next one


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 12, 2005)

jedi can be killed, i have only managed about 6 times but it can be done, i hate it when you shoot them and then they just run after you everywhere until you die


----------



## Tikal (Jul 12, 2005)

hehe, I think it's funny when thet chase you, I had to jump off a cliff to escape once (died of course!). How did you manage to kill the jedi?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 12, 2005)

rocket blasts and shooting them with at-ats main guns. best to aim for there feet so they dont deflect it


----------



## Tikal (Jul 13, 2005)

Not a bad plan, I think it's evil that thay can deflect something that big and that powerful! It's ridiculus! I might try shhoting one down the the rebels x-wings . thts ALWAYS fun!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah i heard thats a good way to do it as well, shoot them with a fighter


----------



## stormbard (Jul 15, 2005)

Good to know they can be killed, I'll have to try the old AT-AT attack myself.  By the way, do the heroes stay dead, or do they respawn somewhere?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 15, 2005)

they respawn, which is good, because heros are the only ones who can keep up with me


----------



## stormbard (Jul 15, 2005)

Big words mate!
I'm not so confident, but do ok in-game, except when my fiance, playing the Good Side, kicks my ass !!!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 15, 2005)

big words for big scores, do you paly easy, medium or hard? and whats your best kill to death ratio


----------



## Azash (Jul 18, 2005)

It look an amazing game. I always use things like dark troopers because of thier flying ability and there guns are lethal in close range.


----------



## Tikal (Jul 19, 2005)

I Think I could take you Eradius! My best is 96 kills with 0 deaths, on hard, thankyou very much!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 20, 2005)

all talk, i can hold a bridge against 20 droidikas, and a load of support droids around them


----------



## Tikal (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh please, child's play!!  You better spruce up if you wanna play in the big leagues .


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 22, 2005)

tough talk for an amature. any way what do you play as, trooper, sniper etc. and what team do you play as, imps, clones etc.


----------



## Tikal (Jul 22, 2005)

hehe- took a minute for me to figure out what u meant by inps. woo, funny moment over- back to biusness.

If I go on instant action I chose depending on the level, but I prefer to play clones and rebels, more difficult, esp on levels like endor.

The basic troopers are the best, wide variety of situastions can be solved using them, altough in the case of the clones, the grenades suck, you have to revert to the concussion ones. I also play sniper alot, mainly when the enemy has on base left and its hard to get to them without being slaughtered (I can't spell).

Your not tlking to any amatuer here mate, but am I, eh?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 23, 2005)

i only play as imp stormys or clone troopers, nothing else, but if im forced to play as some other team i play as confedracy super battle droids


----------



## stormbard (Jul 23, 2005)

Good to know the Jedi/Sith are able to be killed, I look forward to doing that when I finally buy the game.  I'm no super player, but this is a fun game that needs to be replayed many times for it to hit home-base (or is that Echo-Base)

By the way, what's the best strategy for downing droidikas?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 23, 2005)

keep on the move, and make sure there is cover for you to duck behind, helps if you throw a grenade or two, in to them before you shoot, best time to get them is when they are on the move, you will be able to kill them before they have time to deploy shields if you catch them on the move


----------



## stormbard (Aug 6, 2005)

Just bought the game, (no more renting) and my partner and I have been giving it a good workout.  In one game Luke was killed, not directly by us though, but I sent him flying a few times with a well-placed grenade, felt good that.

Makes me wonder why there aren't more co-op games around, they're the only games we get.   By the way, anyone play the Lego SW game on PS2?  Especially on co-op?  What did you think?


----------



## alexhurry (Aug 7, 2005)

I for one will definately be getting the new game, when I got battlefront I played it non-stop until I had completed every single single player thing there was to do.  And now I still have regular playing sessions when my friend comes round.

I only hope that the flying in this game will be much better.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Aug 8, 2005)

this has to be a record, 136 kills, 0 deaths. did it on the bespin map (platforms i think its called) held off there entire army by my self on one bridge


----------



## alexhurry (Aug 9, 2005)

not really   thats quite an easy target to acheive if you play carefully and devote your mind to the task.  Now 247 kills 0 deaths thats quite an achievment


----------



## alexhurry (Aug 9, 2005)

by the way i got that in endor hard mode with a regular stormtrooper.  (all I ever use really)


----------



## stormbard (Aug 10, 2005)

BF2 is looking really good, I just saw a clip on GameSpot that showed Jabba's palace as a new level, and the space combat looks awesome, especially because you can jump in a ship on the surface, fly up to orbit and join in a space battle, then land on a cruiser, disembark and fight person-to-person, then get back in your ship, fly down to the planet and rejoin that sick battle you left before.   
Brilliant!


----------



## Tikal (Aug 19, 2005)

alexhurry said:
			
		

> not really thats quite an easy target to acheive if you play carefully and devote your mind to the task. Now 247 kills 0 deaths thats quite an achievment


 
Ey, looks like someone finally beat you eradius! But now I'm takin this as a personal challenge. Ill beat your record alex if it kills me! (slight overexaggeraton) .


----------



## Eradius Lore (Aug 21, 2005)

im nearly there i got 239 kills, 0 deaths, but its impossible to do unless you turn off a.i on your side.


----------



## stormbard (Aug 26, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> im nearly there i got 239 kills, 0 deaths, but its impossible to do unless you turn off a.i on your side.


How do you do this?
What effects does it have?
Cheers


----------



## Eradius Lore (Sep 9, 2005)

have a look on the internet for the no a.i mod for battlefront, if you have it on ps2 then you can get it on action replay disk


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 11, 2005)

I was obviously the only one who didn't like Battlefront at all


----------



## Tikal (Sep 19, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I was obviously the only one who didn't like Battlefront at all


 
Sounds like it!!  But I LUV the avatar!


----------



## Salazar (Sep 27, 2005)

That looks awesome! I've played Battlefront 1 and that was a great game and by looking at the tralier of number 2 it's going to be 2 times, no. 3 Times as great. You get to play as a Jeti/Sith and fly in space!   That is gone to the top of my games list.


----------

